# anwendungen im vollbild modus entwickeln



## uwi2k2 (4. Jul 2007)

hallo zusammen,

ich bin noch frisch in der java/handy welt hab aber mit netbeans und dem 
j2me_wireless_toolkit-2_2 schon ein par kleine dinge hinbekommen ( hab ein buch als anleitung ).

jetzt würde ich mich gerne darüber informieren wie mann anwendungen im vollbildmodus startet.
wer kann mir da nen tipp zu gutem lesestoff geben .. oder wenns nur ein klassenaufruf ist diesen 
kurz hier reinposten ?  
wäre net denn beim googlen mit kombinationen der suchbegriffe:
" handy java mobile fullscreen vollbild " hab ich nix brauchbares gefunden ... 
aber vielleicht such ich ja auch nach den falschen sachen ...

danke
cu
uwi2k2


----------



## Ellie (4. Jul 2007)

Vielleicht verstehe ich ja etwas falsch... aber was ist der Vollbildmodus im Gegensatz zu dem, was du jetzt benutzst? Nehmen deine Anwendungen nicht den gesamten Screen ein? ???:L


----------



## uwi2k2 (4. Jul 2007)

hallo,

also die anwendungen jetzt haben zumindest oben und unten noch ( ich nenn es mal ) systembalken ..
ich hab 1,2 spiele druff die wirklich das ganze display einnehmen.... 

wenn du mir einfach mal nen beispiel nenn könntest 
was z.b. theoretisch den ganzen bildschirm grün macht wäre suppa !

btw: hab ein nokia 6230

danke
uwi2k2


----------



## Jockel (4. Jul 2007)

Ab MIDP2 gibt's in der Klasse Canvas die Methode setFullscreenMode(boolean b).


----------



## uwi2k2 (4. Jul 2007)

dankööööööö

das ist doch schon ne sehr genaue info ...

cu
kai


----------



## ice-breaker (4. Jul 2007)

auf nokia handys gibt es auch schon mit midp1 den FullCanvas


----------

